# Liquid Viagra



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Viagra is now available in liquid form. Pfizer Drug officials today

announced the release of the wonder drug, Viagra, in a new, easy-to-take

liquid form. It is sold under the generic name "Mydixadud". Now, when men

come home from work in the evening they can pour themselves a stiff one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget the Viagra eye drops........... they make you look hard!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

wombat68 said:


> Viagra is now available in liquid form. Pfizer Drug officials today
> 
> announced the release of the wonder drug, Viagra, in a new, easy-to-take
> 
> ...


Just heard about this stuff, I believe a containers worth was stolen from Liverpool docks, the police are looking for some hardened criminals:laugh:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I took Viagra a few times and it done nothing except wake me up in the middle of the night with a banging headache :confused1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Last time I took one it got stuck in my throat.

I had a stiff neck all night long.........


----------

